# What size reflector should I get



## Taylor510ce (Aug 12, 2010)

I am going to order a reflector onlne but wasn't sure what the most versatile size was. I would mainly need it for single person outdoor portraits. Whats the minimum size you would use?


I was thinking of getting this one, or should I go bigger?

Flashpoint 32" 5-in-1 Collapsible Disc Reflector, Translucent, White, Black, Silver & Soft Gold.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Aug 12, 2010)

If you plan on doing full body you'll need something quite a bit larger. The smaller discs are good for head shots but you'll get uneven lighting if you try to pull back.  The small diffuser is handy though.  You can get a no-name 40x60 from Amazon for under $40.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Aug 12, 2010)

On a side note the smaller ones are good for adding a bit of fill to lift shadows, or using the black to subtract light from the face; there are still plenty of uses, I just think you'll need a larger one as well.


----------



## Taylor510ce (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice, I didn't think of Amazon. I definately would have taken a bigger one. I was trying to stay under $50 though. I would ideally like one that has gold, silver and white covers. This one looks nice....

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/ePhoto-Photography-Accessories-Collapsible-Reflector/dp/B00315B2JO/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1281666977&sr=8-6]Amazon.com: ePhoto Photography Studio Photo & Video Light Accessories 5 in 1 Collapsible Multi Photography Disc Studio Reflector 40" X 60" Oval By Ephoto INC REF4060: Electronics[/ame]


----------



## Taylor510ce (Aug 12, 2010)

There is also a 40x66.....and I may grab a light stand for $16...do these attach easily or do you need some sort of adapter?


----------



## kundalini (Aug 12, 2010)

Don't know what your budget is, but have you had a look at the Lastolite Trigrips? Not cheap but a great design IMO.

Just noticed the size in question.  A 32" reflector/diffuser should be sufficient for a head and shoulders shot.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Aug 12, 2010)

Taylor510ce said:


> There is also a 40x66.....and I may grab a light stand for $16...do these attach easily or do you need some sort of adapter?


Yeah, it's called an assistant!:lmao:
Normally there is a reflector arm you can get that attaches to the lightstand. 

Those are actually the ones I looked up for a reference point. I have one Flashpoint disc and an identical no name from Amazon. The main differences were that the steel disc ring is much stiffer in the no name unit and the gold side is solid gold which will give you a much stronger warming effect.


----------



## Taylor510ce (Aug 12, 2010)

Cant you just strap it to the stand or something? Or use clips. Do I really need to spend another $30 bucks on top of the stand for a straight bar thats 1/3 the size and complexity of the stand that costs $16?


----------



## MohaimenK (Aug 13, 2010)

check amazon they usually have 5 in 1 kits for 30-35 bux. you can get 40 x 60 

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00315B2JO/ref=oss_product]Amazon.com: ePhoto Photography Studio Photo & Video Light Accessories 5 in 1 Collapsible Multi Photography Disc Studio Reflector 40" X 60" Oval By Ephoto INC REF4060: Camera & Photo[/ame]


----------



## Taylor510ce (Aug 13, 2010)

Ok, so I got a 40-66 5 color, a 42 round 5 color and a reflector arm. Will just use a stand I already have.


----------

